# new tissot le locle



## mpartridgeferrari (Jan 11, 2009)

I just ordered a brand new le locle on friday. I got the white faced non chrono whithout the power reserve on the black leather strap. I love the roman numeral look and decided to get that model. Anyway its on the way and should be on my wrist by next week late or the following week. Im really excited and would love to hear some feedback and see some pics of more of these beautiful watches. This is probably gonna be the last piece I get for a while, Ive already added 5 watches to my collection since the first of the year so I guess its time to slow up a little. I just found out that the bracelet size is the same as my PRC 200s that I have removed the steel bracelets from, and Im wondering how the PRC bracelet would look on the le locle, so if anyone has any opinions or if you think Im crazy let me know.


----------



## Hammerhd65 (Dec 28, 2008)

Crazy....But in a good way. :-d That's why I'm here. 

Congrats X 5 and for the Le Locle. That dial and the roman numerals were why I bought mine too.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Classic and classy! :-!:-!


----------



## mpartridgeferrari (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: New Le Lecole with PRC 200 bracelet*

OK guys, yesterday was the day. I got a phone call in the late morning from my jewler telling me that my watch had arrived and was ready to pickup. I couldnt wait to get there. I brought it home and like I said I was going to do I bolted up my spare stainless bracelet from one of my PRC200s. Believe it or not it works and works well. It looks as though it was ment to be. I always order my watches with the bracelet and then get a leather strap for them, but this time I didnt. I will post some better pictures as soon as I get my camera back from a friend, in the meantime here is a quick shot from my camera phone to give you an idea. Opinions please. Thanks to all.


----------



## mpartridgeferrari (Jan 11, 2009)

More Pics


----------



## GMT-II (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice watch and classy too. :-!


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

Very nice. Though I think I like it with the leather better, the bracelet really works. Both looks are winners.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

It looks like you have the best of both worlds... formal look on the strap and sporty on the bracelet. Congrats. :-!


----------



## mpartridgeferrari (Jan 11, 2009)

I gotta tell you guys, I am so impressed with this timepeice that I just placed another order for the black faced roman numeral on the stainless bracelet. Its on backorder and will take about 6 to 8 weeks to come in, so now I have to wait which I hate doing. 

Does anyone else have a problem with saying "no I shouldnt order anymore watches"? Because I sure do. "Hello, my name is Mike and I do have a watch buying problem"


----------



## Watchero (Jul 25, 2008)

On the leather band that comes with the watch, does it have a deploy or pin buckle?


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Errr... Which diameter is that? 42? 
I have 8" wrists; I can hardly imagine wearing something smaller..
And that case back is just beautiful!


----------



## mpartridgeferrari (Jan 11, 2009)

The black leather strap did come with the watch and it has a stainless deployment.

The watch measures at about 40mm. I have small wrists so it fits perfectly.


----------



## mdaynes (Jan 10, 2008)

mpartridgeferrari said:


> I just ordered a brand new le locle on friday. I got the white faced non chrono whithout the power reserve on the black leather strap. I love the roman numeral look and decided to get that model. Anyway its on the way and should be on my wrist by next week late or the following week. Im really excited and would love to hear some feedback and see some pics of more of these beautiful watches. This is probably gonna be the last piece I get for a while, Ive already added 5 watches to my collection since the first of the year so I guess its time to slow up a little. I just found out that the bracelet size is the same as my PRC 200s that I have removed the steel bracelets from, and Im wondering how the PRC bracelet would look on the le locle, so if anyone has any opinions or if you think Im crazy let me know.


Hi there, I recently bought exactly the same model Le Locle, can I ask how accurate yours is, I've had mine for 3 months and it gains 10 seconds a day. I was wondering if this was normal?


----------



## tbarry (Feb 22, 2008)

Plus or minus 10 seconds per day with a standard 2824-2 movement (which your model uses) is perfectly normal. Any decent watchmaker can, of course, adjust the movement for a somewhat smaller variation, for a modest fee.


----------



## mpartridgeferrari (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine runs about ten to twenty seconds fast a day. However it is new and probably needs to get broken in for a few months.


----------



## mpartridgeferrari (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I liked the white dial Le Locle that I just had to have the black dial on the stainless bracelet. I ordered it a week ago and they told me it was on backorder for 8 weeks. So I paid for it and was prepared to eagerly wait for the long weeks ahead. To my surprise this morning I recieved a great phone call from my jewler saying that my watch had arrived and was ready to be picked up. So I went over and snatched it up, and here she is posing for her first pics.


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi, I am interested in buying a Le Locle as well. The lady at the AD told me that the stainless steel band cannot be removed. Does anyone know if this is true. Has anyone actually removed a stainless steel band from a Le Locle and replaced it with a leather band.


----------



## tbarry (Feb 22, 2008)

sshami said:


> Hi, I am interested in buying a Le Locle as well. The lady at the AD told me that the stainless steel band cannot be removed. Does anyone know if this is true. Has anyone actually removed a stainless steel band from a Le Locle and replaced it with a leather band.


No, but I looked at mine a minute ago and it looks to me as though it can easily be removed. Take it to a watchmaker and he/she should be able to tell you immediately. I had a clerk at an AD tell me the bracelet on my PR50 Auto couldn't be removed. Rather than argue with her, I went to the other Tissot AD on the other side of town and not only did the bracelet come right off, but I also bought a nice lizard strap on the spot and had it installed - all in less than five minutes.


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi, does anyone have any images of a tissot le locle with a brown strap. Could you post them please.


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

BTW, which Le Locle wears bigger, the white or the black dial?


----------



## Blame (Feb 2, 2009)

Cool pics. I really like those Le Locle's. Have you tried the black leather strap on the black dial watch? Have any pics?

Also, anyone have any idea why the white face movement is a different one to the black face movement. Tissot website has the white ones as 2824-2 but the black one as 2671. Any major difference in timekeeping?


----------



## Sgian Dubh (Mar 7, 2007)

Straps and bracelets come off easy on most watches. Perhaps the lady didn't know what she was talking about?


----------



## mpartridgeferrari (Jan 11, 2009)

I switch my straps and bracelets on my le locles and other watches all of the time.

Here are a few pics with the bracelet on the white face and the black strap on the black face.


----------



## Blame (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh that is very nice. Thank you.

I think you and your pictures have just about convinced me I need to start saving! No new camera kit for me for a while, I want one of those.

It's going to be a tough decision choosing between the two though. They're both so darn stylish. And the exhibition back is the most gorgeous inanimate object ever!


----------



## bryn987 (Apr 15, 2009)

very nice watch. congrats.


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

Has anyone bought a Le Locle with steel bracelet and then a separate leather band? Sure You have, as both looks are great and basically change the whole concept of the watch

I sort of like the both looks, but I am not sure this will work. Is the case and lugs of the steel bracelet version in any way different? Also, does anyone know how much a deployment clasp for a Le Locle could be? 

Thank You in advance!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Ridiculous said:


> Has anyone bought a Le Locle with steel bracelet and then a separate leather band? Sure You have, as both looks are great and basically change the whole concept of the watch
> 
> I sort of like the both looks, but I am not sure this will work. Is the case and lugs of the steel bracelet version in any way different? Also, does anyone know how much a deployment clasp for a Le Locle could be?
> 
> Thank You in advance!


The case will be exactly the same size, so that it can except different strap combo's.

Expect to pay a fair amount if you want a proper Tissot deployment clasp, unless you see one on ebay or somewhere going cheap?? It won't be as much, but I think Ebel wanted something like £120 *just *for the deployment clasp, not strap aswell, when I enquired :rodekaart

There are plenty of places you can get a good quality non branded deployment for way way less, so unless you *have *to have Tissot written on it, that's the way I'd go!!


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

£ 120...Wow. I personally like the leather version more, but hoped to get two watches for one watch price. It seems that watchmakers know this and to sell leather band watches just supersize the price of clasps and bands. 

As clasps generally seem to be a deficit in online stores (and especially in my little home country) I will probably have to bury the 2in1 idea and get the leather version. 

Or do I...?


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

My Le Locle came with a bracelet, but I think it looks classier on a black leather strap, so I switched.


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

One question about fitting a new leather band on the deployment clasp.

Can the clasp on the locle be fitted to a regular no-name leather watchband? Or does it require a specific band, so the "keeper" loop won't show? I know that some clasps do require bands, which are noticably longer on one side and lack the 'keeper' loop.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

If you're talking about the deployant clasp on the _bracelet_, no, it can't be done. But you can switch the leather on the original leather strap and use the same clasp.


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

Sry. I meant buying a leather band version and replacing the band. Won't it be a problem that a regular watchband has an extra hole, which the deployment system does not use? I mean, will it show?


----------



## HELLAcalvin (Jan 19, 2010)

mpartridgeferrari said:


> I just ordered a brand new le locle on friday. I got the white faced non chrono whithout the power reserve on the black leather strap. I love the roman numeral look and decided to get that model. Anyway its on the way and should be on my wrist by next week late or the following week. Im really excited and would love to hear some feedback and see some pics of more of these beautiful watches. This is probably gonna be the last piece I get for a while, Ive already added 5 watches to my collection since the first of the year so I guess its time to slow up a little. I just found out that the bracelet size is the same as my PRC 200s that I have removed the steel bracelets from, and Im wondering how the PRC bracelet would look on the le locle, so if anyone has any opinions or if you think Im crazy let me know.


Congrats! Any chance we can get a shot of the white le locle with the leather band on your wrist? Thanks!!


----------



## mechanix (Apr 5, 2010)

ah...

definitely one in my wishlist.

ive been looking for the white dial with leather strap for quite some time now. still havent found any outlet that carries this baby. all seems sold out.

but anyway, im still waiting for wive's approval anyway ;-) so im taking my time.

congrats for the purchase.

PS: how do you pronounce 'le locle' anyway?


----------



## HELLAcalvin (Jan 19, 2010)

I've always pronounced it "lay lock," but I don't know if that's correct.


----------



## mechanix (Apr 5, 2010)

i do too. 

but i learned that pronounciation varies from outlet to outlet :roll:


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

It's "Leh Lockle".


----------



## Jeff113 (May 9, 2010)

All I see on this forum are the round case Le Locles. Any square ones out there?


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you for this post (I actually registered because of it). I picked up a black Le Locle on the bracelet while in Switzerland in the summer, and I love the watch, but I have been regretting not getting the leather strap. It just seems nicer and a little more formal on leather. When I first thought about switching and looked closer, I thought that the two models had a different case because of how the bracelet attaches with a solid piece. After I read this thread and looked closer I can now see that the 'solid' bit is actually part of the bracelet. Now I just need to get over the ridiculous cost of the Tissot strap and deployment clasp, or find an alternative.

This is a beautiful watch and after looking at a lot of alternatives even at many times the cost, I have yet to see something I would rather have. The roman numerals, the clean face with a little bit of detail, it is very elegant. I also love that it isn't a tall case, because it is much more comfortable to wear with dress shirts, especially with french cuffs.


----------



## Valdemar (Oct 25, 2008)

I totally like this watch, Why is that they use IIII instead of IV in roman numbers in clocks and watches ?


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

I bought the black version w/bracelet a few years ago as they hadn't introduced the strap version yet. I just purchased an aftermarket leather strap for it from deBeer for $30. I never buy leather straps from the official brand unless I am forced; they are way too expensive. I can get a nice--authentic--crocodile strap for $60, so there is no way in hell I would pay $200 or more just to have one with the brand stamping.



Valdemar said:


> I totally like this watch, Why is that they use IIII instead of IV in roman numbers in clocks and watches ?


Oh wow, I feel unobservant. I never noticed the IIII vs the IV until you mentioned it. Interesting...


----------



## countb20 (Dec 22, 2011)

there are many explanations for the IIII on watches and clocks.

just check that page:

Roman numerals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I kinda like that IIII on my le locle


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Beautiful watch. Love the detailing on the dial. Unfortunately a bit too small on my wrist :-( So my wife bought one instead and loves it! :-D I must admit that even though its her watch I'm the one who ends up winding it while she isn't wearing it and I find myself being mesmerised by the detailing. Love those slender charcoal coloured hands and the detailing on the case back is far superior to a lot of watches that cost 2 to 3 times as much! I own a PRS516 auto on the other hand. Its sporty but not without that certain level of refinement that comes with a lot of Tissot Sports watches


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

This is a beautiful watch. It is the only watch I purchased at an AD. I was on travel and really wanted to have a nice watch for my business meeting (I traveled with a cheap Swatch).
I got it on a leather strap (with a nice discount) and I like it a lot. The second hand swipe is very smooth and the detailed are beautiful.

Here is mine:


----------

